# Xp Sp2 Wpa-psk?



## crv222crv (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, i wasnt really sure where to post this but here we go.
I have SP2 for xp on my computer but im trying to connect to my router which is protected with a WPA-PSK password, SP2 is suppose to allow you to connect with this but if i go into the network propertys in the Network Authentication code it only has open or shared to choose from. I was told SP2 will give you the WPA-PSK option, but i dont see it.. Sorry if this is very confusing. thanks!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You may have to create a new network connection to get it. Other than that, if you got software with your wireless device....use that. It will give you the WPA-PSK option.


----------



## crv222crv (Jan 13, 2007)

I tried all of that, and i was reading that the SP2 should solve the problem so i took it off and reinstalled it but when i restarted the computer it got stuck on the start up screen. SP2 says should have 128mb and i have 120mb (old laptop) could that be a reason it would freeze when restarting?
THANKS


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There could be many reasons why SP2 fails during install, the top suspect is malware on the machine. Trying to install SP2 on an infected machine frequently creates all sort of problems.


----------

